# Spam Recipes



## CJF

I just got the wife hooked on spam. does anyone have any interesting or different recipes?


----------



## jigslinger

:sick


----------



## CJF

Sounds like you need to try a spam egg and cheese biscuit. Perfect cure for a hangover!:letsdrink


----------



## steve-o

turkey spam baked in the oven, yum yum


----------



## Triple Threat

Sliced spam, fried and then placed on a Hamburger bun with mustard and a little Texas Pete


----------



## Framerguy

Hey, you can say what you want about Spam but I had a couple of cans of the stuff and a couple dozen eggs and a bag of potatoes all packed in my car the night Ivan hit FWB along with my very rare _*3* _burner Coleman camp stove (The old style now, mind you)!! I stayed with about 4 families in my buddy's print shop in Shalimar and the next morning I had a full blown breakfast going out on the covered sidewalk and they all loved it!! All the power was out but we had hot coffee, spam, home fries, and eggs any way you wanted them!! The cops out on Rt. 85 were wet and cold directing traffic around the Shalimar bridge because of some power lines and stray boats blocking the roadway and we took them each a hot cup of coffee too!! Man, you would have thought we gave them a Ruth Criss steak the way they smiled and thanked us!!










I used to take Spam on camping trips all the time and I would slice it very thin, fry it until it just turned dark brown almost black andas crispy as well done bacon and you can't hardly find a better meat on a cold morning in front of a roaring campfire!!


----------



## Tuna Man

Funny you should mention SPAM. Susan's GF and ex coworker came in from California for a week and left today at 5:00AM. She cooked some up. Slice thin 1/8 to 1/4" and cook in a pan that has melted brown sugar. Cook till sugar gets thick and glazes the (if you want to call it) meat. Serve over white rice. I don't care for Spam but I had to admit it wasn't bad, in fact quite tasty.

Framerguy... You're an old fart. I still have 3 of those stoves..1-3 burner and 2-2 burner. If you are going to use one much you might want get the CO2 holder that pressurizes the tank...the end of pumping.


----------



## CJF

> *Framerguy (10/18/2008)*Hey, you can say what you want about Spam but I had a couple of cans of the stuff and a couple dozen eggs and a bag of potatoes all packed in my car the night Ivan hit FWB along with my very rare _*3* _burner Coleman camp stove (The old style now, mind you)!! I stayed with about 4 families in my buddy's print shop in Shalimar and the next morning I had a full blown breakfast going out on the covered sidewalk and they all loved it!! All the power was out but we had hot coffee, spam, home fries, and eggs any way you wanted them!! The cops out on Rt. 85 were wet and cold directing traffic around the Shalimar bridge because of some power lines and stray boats blocking the roadway and we took them each a hot cup of coffee too!! Man, you would have thought we gave them a Ruth Criss steak the way they smiled and thanked us!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to take Spam on camping trips all the time and I would slice it very thin, fry it until it just turned dark brown almost black andas crispy as well done bacon and you can't hardly find a better meat on a cold morning in front of a roaring campfire!!


that is a sweet rig! I got all excited when i came up with the spam egg and cheese. (I did use 3 different kinds of cheeses though!) I wish i could find a set up like you have. Post a recipe!!! :toast


----------



## Framerguy

_*"*__Framerguy__*... You're an old fart. I still have 3 of those stoves..1-3 burner and 2-2 burner. If you are going to use one much you might want get the CO2 holder that pressurizes the tank...the end of pumping."*_ 

Yeah, I lost my 2 burner old fart Coleman when I loaned it out and never got it back! (What are friends for??) 

CO2 charger??? Heck, pumping that red tank up is one of my favorite pastimes and it really bulks up my triceps!! 

That 3 burner came from a yard sale for 4 bucks!! It is probably 35 years old and still ticks like a Timex! Now my Coleman lantern, that is another story. I am still looking for a _complete_ overhaul kit for that double mantle model I have but it seems like nobody services the O-rings and valves and such anymore. I occasionally find a shutoff valve or a pump valve in a sporting goods store but I need more than that. It seems like every time I go to light the lantern, it ignites about 5 different places and hardly ever on the mantles themselves!! 

CJF, recipes, .......... *recipes*???? We don' need no steenking recipes!!! 

OK, you will find that opening the Spam can is probably more complicated than most of the recipes that you will find for preparing it!For my "gourmet" breakfast I simply slice the tenderloin of Spam into wafer thin slices or anything up to an eighth of an inch or so and fry it 'till it squeals real loud!! Let it get good and dried out and around a very dark mahoganycolor and then take it out of the pan and wrap it in a paper towel to get any leftover grease off of it. You can cut it up for omelets or eat it like ham if you prefer fried eggs or roll itand stuff it up your nose for an incredible high!! 

When I camp I cook Spam over an open fire with one of those wire clamp together fish grillers (or maybe they are used for toasted sandwiches), whatever, they let the grease drip away from the meat and allow it to get that crisp even finish that can't be created on a stove. And you can flip it back and forth without losing any of that glorious conglomeration of lordonlyknowswhatsortofmeat in the campfire!

I have yet to master Spam in the microwave. For the way I like it, when I use the nuker on it the meat turns really tough and rubbery, a normal characteristic of Spam but not one that I savor for breakfast. It does make good catfish bait when prepared that way though.


----------



## jigslinger

Hahaha! I don't think you can cook that stuff long enough to get all the grease out of it. I've tried to make myself like it and it just doesn't work for me. Maybe I wasn't slicing it thin enough. After eating it, my mouth felt like I'd eaten a spoonful of shortening or something. I'd eat it if I was hungry enough and somebody offered it to me but I don't think I'll be running out and buying any of it anytime soon. That stuff ain't cheap for what it is either.


----------



## kahala boy

go to spamrecipes.net there is a book from Hawaii; 1001 ways to cook Spam. I make the hawaiian spam sandwich; sushi rice, spam, and scrambled egg wrapped with seaweed and sometimes add wasabi....I use a mold to make it(you can use the empty spam can).


----------



## mdrobe2

Throw the spam away and eat the can!

In all honesty it's not bad as a sandwich with a little mayo. Good luck with the recipes. I'm sure it won't help in terms of heart health!


----------



## bamasam

Man you guys dont know what you are missing! There are millions of recipes for it or just use your imagination, spam and salsa omeletes, spam spaggetti, gumbo with spam, homemade vegetable soup with spam, spam kabobs, spam sushi.... you used to get it for a $1 a can plus been working with the Boy Scouts for about 14 years now.


----------



## CJF

> *bamasam (10/20/2008)*Man you guys dont know what you are missing! There are millions of recipes for it or just use your imagination, spam and salsa omeletes, spam spaggetti, gumbo with spam, homemade vegetable soup with spam, spam kabobs, spam sushi.... you used to get it for a $1 a can plus been working with the Boy Scouts for about 14 years now.


 Spam kabobs??..... Intersting. I'll have to give that a try. Thanks.:toast


----------



## Shiznik

> *Framerguy (10/19/2008)*_*"*__Framerguy__*... You're an old fart. I still have 3 of those stoves..1-3 burner and 2-2 burner. If you are going to use one much you might want get the CO2 holder that pressurizes the tank...the end of pumping."*_
> 
> Yeah, I lost my 2 burner old fart Coleman when I loaned it out and never got it back! (What are friends for??)
> 
> CO2 charger??? Heck, pumping that red tank up is one of my favorite pastimes and it really bulks up my triceps!!
> 
> That 3 burner came from a yard sale for 4 bucks!! It is probably 35 years old and still ticks like a Timex! Now my Coleman lantern, that is another story. I am still looking for a _complete_ overhaul kit for that double mantle model I have but it seems like nobody services the O-rings and valves and such anymore. I occasionally find a shutoff valve or a pump valve in a sporting goods store but I need more than that. It seems like every time I go to light the lantern, it ignites about 5 different places and hardly ever on the mantles themselves!!
> 
> CJF, recipes, .......... *recipes*???? We don' need no steenking recipes!!!
> 
> OK, you will find that opening the Spam can is probably more complicated than most of the recipes that you will find for preparing it!For my "gourmet" breakfast I simply slice the tenderloin of Spam into wafer thin slices or anything up to an eighth of an inch or so and fry it 'till it squeals real loud!! Let it get good and dried out and around a very dark mahoganycolor and then take it out of the pan and wrap it in a paper towel to get any leftover grease off of it. You can cut it up for omelets or eat it like ham if you prefer fried eggs or roll itand stuff it up your nose for an incredible high!!
> 
> When I camp I cook Spam over an open fire with one of those wire clamp together fish grillers (or maybe they are used for toasted sandwiches), whatever, they let the grease drip away from the meat and allow it to get that crisp even finish that can't be created on a stove. And you can flip it back and forth without losing any of that glorious conglomeration of lordonlyknowswhatsortofmeat in the campfire!
> 
> I have yet to master Spam in the microwave. For the way I like it, when I use the nuker on it the meat turns really tough and rubbery, a normal characteristic of Spam but not one that I savor for breakfast. It does make good catfish bait when prepared that way though.


Now I am going to have to drop by! I've been pretty busy with things, but you're not far from where I live and maybe we can cook up some SPAM, I'm game! Grew up on it.......

Hope things are going well!


----------



## Shiznik

> *Framerguy (10/19/2008)*_*"*__Framerguy__*... You're an old fart. I still have 3 of those stoves..1-3 burner and 2-2 burner. If you are going to use one much you might want get the CO2 holder that pressurizes the tank...the end of pumping."*_
> 
> Yeah, I lost my 2 burner old fart Coleman when I loaned it out and never got it back! (What are friends for??)
> 
> CO2 charger??? Heck, pumping that red tank up is one of my favorite pastimes and it really bulks up my triceps!!
> 
> That 3 burner came from a yard sale for 4 bucks!! It is probably 35 years old and still ticks like a Timex! Now my Coleman lantern, that is another story. I am still looking for a _complete_ overhaul kit for that double mantle model I have but it seems like nobody services the O-rings and valves and such anymore. I occasionally find a shutoff valve or a pump valve in a sporting goods store but I need more than that. It seems like every time I go to light the lantern, it ignites about 5 different places and hardly ever on the mantles themselves!!
> 
> CJF, recipes, .......... *recipes*???? We don' need no steenking recipes!!!
> 
> OK, you will find that opening the Spam can is probably more complicated than most of the recipes that you will find for preparing it!For my "gourmet" breakfast I simply slice the tenderloin of Spam into wafer thin slices or anything up to an eighth of an inch or so and fry it 'till it squeals real loud!! Let it get good and dried out and around a very dark mahoganycolor and then take it out of the pan and wrap it in a paper towel to get any leftover grease off of it. You can cut it up for omelets or eat it like ham if you prefer fried eggs or roll itand stuff it up your nose for an incredible high!!
> 
> When I camp I cook Spam over an open fire with one of those wire clamp together fish grillers (or maybe they are used for toasted sandwiches), whatever, they let the grease drip away from the meat and allow it to get that crisp even finish that can't be created on a stove. And you can flip it back and forth without losing any of that glorious conglomeration of lordonlyknowswhatsortofmeat in the campfire!
> 
> I have yet to master Spam in the microwave. For the way I like it, when I use the nuker on it the meat turns really tough and rubbery, a normal characteristic of Spam but not one that I savor for breakfast. It does make good catfish bait when prepared that way though.





> *Framerguy (10/19/2008)*_*"*__Framerguy__*... You're an old fart. I still have 3 of those stoves..1-3 burner and 2-2 burner. If you are going to use one much you might want get the CO2 holder that pressurizes the tank...the end of pumping."*_
> 
> Yeah, I lost my 2 burner old fart Coleman when I loaned it out and never got it back! (What are friends for??)
> 
> CO2 charger??? Heck, pumping that red tank up is one of my favorite pastimes and it really bulks up my triceps!!
> 
> That 3 burner came from a yard sale for 4 bucks!! It is probably 35 years old and still ticks like a Timex! Now my Coleman lantern, that is another story. I am still looking for a _complete_ overhaul kit for that double mantle model I have but it seems like nobody services the O-rings and valves and such anymore. I occasionally find a shutoff valve or a pump valve in a sporting goods store but I need more than that. It seems like every time I go to light the lantern, it ignites about 5 different places and hardly ever on the mantles themselves!!
> 
> CJF, recipes, .......... *recipes*???? We don' need no steenking recipes!!!
> 
> OK, you will find that opening the Spam can is probably more complicated than most of the recipes that you will find for preparing it!For my "gourmet" breakfast I simply slice the tenderloin of Spam into wafer thin slices or anything up to an eighth of an inch or so and fry it 'till it squeals real loud!! Let it get good and dried out and around a very dark mahoganycolor and then take it out of the pan and wrap it in a paper towel to get any leftover grease off of it. You can cut it up for omelets or eat it like ham if you prefer fried eggs or roll itand stuff it up your nose for an incredible high!!
> 
> When I camp I cook Spam over an open fire with one of those wire clamp together fish grillers (or maybe they are used for toasted sandwiches), whatever, they let the grease drip away from the meat and allow it to get that crisp even finish that can't be created on a stove. And you can flip it back and forth without losing any of that glorious conglomeration of lordonlyknowswhatsortofmeat in the campfire!
> 
> I have yet to master Spam in the microwave. For the way I like it, when I use the nuker on it the meat turns really tough and rubbery, a normal characteristic of Spam but not one that I savor for breakfast. It does make good catfish bait when prepared that way though.


Now I am going to have to drop by! I've been pretty busy with things, but you're not far from where I live and maybe we can cook up some SPAM, I'm game! Grew up on it.......

Hope things are going well!


----------



## Shiznik

> *Framerguy (10/19/2008)*_*"*__Framerguy__*... You're an old fart. I still have 3 of those stoves..1-3 burner and 2-2 burner. If you are going to use one much you might want get the CO2 holder that pressurizes the tank...the end of pumping."*_
> 
> Yeah, I lost my 2 burner old fart Coleman when I loaned it out and never got it back! (What are friends for??)
> 
> CO2 charger??? Heck, pumping that red tank up is one of my favorite pastimes and it really bulks up my triceps!!
> 
> That 3 burner came from a yard sale for 4 bucks!! It is probably 35 years old and still ticks like a Timex! Now my Coleman lantern, that is another story. I am still looking for a _complete_ overhaul kit for that double mantle model I have but it seems like nobody services the O-rings and valves and such anymore. I occasionally find a shutoff valve or a pump valve in a sporting goods store but I need more than that. It seems like every time I go to light the lantern, it ignites about 5 different places and hardly ever on the mantles themselves!!
> 
> CJF, recipes, .......... *recipes*???? We don' need no steenking recipes!!!
> 
> OK, you will find that opening the Spam can is probably more complicated than most of the recipes that you will find for preparing it!For my "gourmet" breakfast I simply slice the tenderloin of Spam into wafer thin slices or anything up to an eighth of an inch or so and fry it 'till it squeals real loud!! Let it get good and dried out and around a very dark mahoganycolor and then take it out of the pan and wrap it in a paper towel to get any leftover grease off of it. You can cut it up for omelets or eat it like ham if you prefer fried eggs or roll itand stuff it up your nose for an incredible high!!
> 
> When I camp I cook Spam over an open fire with one of those wire clamp together fish grillers (or maybe they are used for toasted sandwiches), whatever, they let the grease drip away from the meat and allow it to get that crisp even finish that can't be created on a stove. And you can flip it back and forth without losing any of that glorious conglomeration of lordonlyknowswhatsortofmeat in the campfire!
> 
> I have yet to master Spam in the microwave. For the way I like it, when I use the nuker on it the meat turns really tough and rubbery, a normal characteristic of Spam but not one that I savor for breakfast. It does make good catfish bait when prepared that way though.





> *Framerguy (10/19/2008)*_*"*__Framerguy__*... You're an old fart. I still have 3 of those stoves..1-3 burner and 2-2 burner. If you are going to use one much you might want get the CO2 holder that pressurizes the tank...the end of pumping."*_
> 
> Yeah, I lost my 2 burner old fart Coleman when I loaned it out and never got it back! (What are friends for??)
> 
> CO2 charger??? Heck, pumping that red tank up is one of my favorite pastimes and it really bulks up my triceps!!
> 
> That 3 burner came from a yard sale for 4 bucks!! It is probably 35 years old and still ticks like a Timex! Now my Coleman lantern, that is another story. I am still looking for a _complete_ overhaul kit for that double mantle model I have but it seems like nobody services the O-rings and valves and such anymore. I occasionally find a shutoff valve or a pump valve in a sporting goods store but I need more than that. It seems like every time I go to light the lantern, it ignites about 5 different places and hardly ever on the mantles themselves!!
> 
> CJF, recipes, .......... *recipes*???? We don' need no steenking recipes!!!
> 
> OK, you will find that opening the Spam can is probably more complicated than most of the recipes that you will find for preparing it!For my "gourmet" breakfast I simply slice the tenderloin of Spam into wafer thin slices or anything up to an eighth of an inch or so and fry it 'till it squeals real loud!! Let it get good and dried out and around a very dark mahoganycolor and then take it out of the pan and wrap it in a paper towel to get any leftover grease off of it. You can cut it up for omelets or eat it like ham if you prefer fried eggs or roll itand stuff it up your nose for an incredible high!!
> 
> When I camp I cook Spam over an open fire with one of those wire clamp together fish grillers (or maybe they are used for toasted sandwiches), whatever, they let the grease drip away from the meat and allow it to get that crisp even finish that can't be created on a stove. And you can flip it back and forth without losing any of that glorious conglomeration of lordonlyknowswhatsortofmeat in the campfire!
> 
> I have yet to master Spam in the microwave. For the way I like it, when I use the nuker on it the meat turns really tough and rubbery, a normal characteristic of Spam but not one that I savor for breakfast. It does make good catfish bait when prepared that way though.


Now I am going to have to drop by! I've been pretty busy with things, but you're not far from where I live and maybe we can cook up some SPAM, I'm game! Grew up on it.......

Hope things are going well!


----------



## CJF

[

[/quote]



> *Framerguy (10/19/2008)*_*"*__Framerguy__*... You're an old fart. I still have 3 of those stoves..1-3 burner and 2-2 burner. If you are going to use one much you might want get the CO2 holder that pressurizes the tank...the end of pumping."*_
> 
> Yeah, I lost my 2 burner old fart Coleman when I loaned it out and never got it back! (What are friends for??)
> 
> CO2 charger??? Heck, pumping that red tank up is one of my favorite pastimes and it really bulks up my triceps!!
> 
> That 3 burner came from a yard sale for 4 bucks!! It is probably 35 years old and still ticks like a Timex! Now my Coleman lantern, that is another story. I am still looking for a _complete_ overhaul kit for that double mantle model I have but it seems like nobody services the O-rings and valves and such anymore. I occasionally find a shutoff valve or a pump valve in a sporting goods store but I need more than that. It seems like every time I go to light the lantern, it ignites about 5 different places and hardly ever on the mantles themselves!!
> 
> CJF, recipes, .......... *recipes*???? We don' need no steenking recipes!!!
> 
> OK, you will find that opening the Spam can is probably more complicated than most of the recipes that you will find for preparing it!For my "gourmet" breakfast I simply slice the tenderloin of Spam into wafer thin slices or anything up to an eighth of an inch or so and fry it 'till it squeals real loud!! Let it get good and dried out and around a very dark mahoganycolor and then take it out of the pan and wrap it in a paper towel to get any leftover grease off of it. You can cut it up for omelets or eat it like ham if you prefer fried eggs or roll itand stuff it up your nose for an incredible high!!
> 
> When I camp I cook Spam over an open fire with one of those wire clamp together fish grillers (or maybe they are used for toasted sandwiches), whatever, they let the grease drip away from the meat and allow it to get that crisp even finish that can't be created on a stove. And you can flip it back and forth without losing any of that glorious conglomeration of lordonlyknowswhatsortofmeat in the campfire!
> 
> I have yet to master Spam in the microwave. For the way I like it, when I use the nuker on it the meat turns really tough and rubbery, a normal characteristic of Spam but not one that I savor for breakfast. It does make good catfish bait when prepared that way though.


Now I am going to have to drop by! I've been pretty busy with things, but you're not far from where I live and maybe we can cook up some SPAM, I'm game! Grew up on it.......

Hope things are going well![/quote] Can I come?:letsdrink


----------



## Collard

You gotta be kidding me. I'd rather eat week old sun dried road kill Opossum. That's the NASTIEST stuff ever! I don't miss any meals and even throw in a couple extra now and then too, so it ain't often I turn my nose up to something but SPAM takes the cake.sicksicksicksicksicksicksicksicksick:sick


----------



## J.Sharit

> *Collard (10/21/2008)*You gotta be kidding me. I'd rather eat week old sun dried road kill Opossum. That's the NASTIEST stuff ever! I don't miss any meals and even throw in a couple extra now and then too, so it ain't often I turn my nose up to something but SPAM takes the cake.
> 
> God Bless those who have never been sho nuff hungry.:hungry Hell Spam is the #1 sellin meat in hawaii I find a very good addition to navy beans and cooked on the grill with a pineapple ring. Then again I wasbrought upon potted meat and crackers and my grand mother did bring home fresh killed possum it ani't bad either by the way.


----------



## bamasam

A name like Collard and he dont eat Spam:doh


----------



## Ultralite

> *bamasam (10/21/2008)*A name like Collard and he dont eat Spam:doh


i was thinking the same thing sam...we grew up eating spam like described earlier, fried thinly, add mustard...haven't had any in years though...we also ate potted meat, viennyers, sardines, beenieweenies...out on a lake, river, campout, woods...stuff was good...


----------



## J.Sharit

Give me yo conebread fool !Don't you give him yo cone bread or you'll be doin his laundry next.''LIFE" eddie murphy and martin lawrence


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *CJF (10/18/2008)*Sounds like you need to try a spam egg and cheese biscuit. Perfect cure for a hangover!:letsdrink


Gonna have to test this theory out!!! LOL Sounds good even if it doesn't work. :hungry


----------



## bamasam

O.M.G. Mike, beenie wienies were the food of the gods. Used to get them like 4/$1 now its like a $1 a can. Alex had never tried them and I brought 10 cans with me on a camping trip with the scouts and everyone wanted them.


----------



## Brad King

Always loved SPAM.....A million things you can do with it and all good.

But my all time favorite.....when I was living in Oahu, I used to get Spam Musubee(sp?) at the corner store.

It's a large sushi rice cake with a slice of spam on the top with some kind of Terriyaki glace and wrapped with a bit of seaweed. AWESOME eats


----------



## biggamefishr

> *J.Sharit (10/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Collard (10/21/2008)*You gotta be kidding me. I'd rather eat week old sun dried road kill Opossum. That's the NASTIEST stuff ever! I don't miss any meals and even throw in a couple extra now and then too, so it ain't often I turn my nose up to something but SPAM takes the cake.
> 
> God Bless those who have never been sho nuff hungry.:hungry Hell Spam is the #1 sellin meat in hawaii I find a very good addition to navy beans and cooked on the grill with a pineapple ring. Then again I wasbrought upon potted meat and crackers and my grand mother did bring home fresh killed possum it ani't bad either by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st...I've been pretty damn hungry before, but never hungry enough to enjoy spam.
> 
> 2nd....spam isn't really meat...is it?
> 
> 3rd...taco bell is probably the best selling mexican food in pensacola, that doesn't make it worth a damn though. Its just cheaper and quicker than going to monterreys.
Click to expand...


----------



## bluffman2

*Spam* is a canned precooked meat product made by the Hormel Foods Corporation. The labeled ingredients in the Classic variety of Spam are: chopped pork shoulder meat with ham meat added


----------



## biggamefishr

i forgot to add...i've had the spam, egg, rice,wrapped in seaweed stuff that hama makes. It was pretty good, andsurprisingly i survived


----------



## J.Sharit

> *biggamefishr (10/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *J.Sharit (10/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Collard (10/21/2008)*You gotta be kidding me. I'd rather eat week old sun dried road kill Opossum. That's the NASTIEST stuff ever! I don't miss any meals and even throw in a couple extra now and then too, so it ain't often I turn my nose up to something but SPAM takes the cake.
> 
> God Bless those who have never been sho nuff hungry.:hungry Hell Spam is the #1 sellin meat in hawaii I find a very good addition to navy beans and cooked on the grill with a pineapple ring. Then again I wasbrought upon potted meat and crackers and my grand mother did bring home fresh killed possum it ani't bad either by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st...I've been pretty damn hungry before, but never hungry enough to enjoy spam.
> 
> 2nd....spam isn't really meat...is it?
> 
> 3rd...taco bell is probably the best selling mexican food in pensacola, that doesn't make it worth a damn though. Its just cheaper and quicker than going to monterreys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the top 3 reasons for you spamaphobia. It's still as american as hot dogs and taco bell nethier of which uses identifiable meat products... LONG LIVE PARTS!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Framerguy

Dang, I never realized that people were so verbally violent about eating Spam!! I just never gave it a thought that people could be so venomous about a simple little can of meat that maybe they have not even tasted let alone tried an earnest portion prepared almost any method other than straight out of the can.

I suggest that, if those of you who are so vehement about eating a potted meat that is mainly pork and ham feel so strongly about it, please don't attend the First Annual Spamfest that I am seriously thinking of starting here on Chocktawhatchee bay this Fall!! If I can get Chris and a few others to help opening those keyed cans for me and keep the "raw materials" coming to the Weber kettle, I think that we can have an old fashioned Spam cookout the likes of which the Panhandle has yet to experience!!!

(Or I may just keep this idea to myself and do my own Spam cookout, thank you very much!!)


----------



## Shiznik

I'm in! I have to be part of the Spam Fest! I bet the people who show up will bring some pretty interesting recipies!


----------



## aslon

SPAM- Chock full of peckers & lips!


----------



## kahala boy

Like I keep telling everyone I meet..." Don't knock it till you try it..." Got Bob turned on hardtails and Scott on octopus....


----------



## Ultralite

> *kahala boy (10/23/2008)*Like I keep telling everyone I meet..." Don't knock it till you try it..." Got Bob turned on hardtails and Scott on octopus....


i hear you hama...when i lived on oahu, in the bars they would serve "poopoo"(sp) and it was different in each place. it's like we have a bowl of popcorn or pretzels or nuts...anyway, they had octopus once and i had to try it cause, well jus cause...not bad actually...

and josh...when you look at the beef packaging used at taco bell, it will say something like "fit for human consumption" in other words, a step above dog food or cat food...

i think i'll pick up a can of spam this weekend...


----------



## Sailor50

Wife cooks spam at least several times a month. Makes a type of sushi roll with it too. I love it but have to stay away from eating too much. Simple sliced spam sandwich ( not cooked) with mayo is good. Was sent to the Egypt back in the 80s out in the desert and it was a delicacy.


----------



## WW2

Spam + Kraft Shells and Cheese...


----------



## CJF

> *Framerguy (10/23/2008)*Dang, I never realized that people were so verbally violent about eating Spam!! I just never gave it a thought that people could be so venomous about a simple little can of meat that maybe they have not even tasted let alone tried an earnest portion prepared almost any method other than straight out of the can.
> 
> I suggest that, if those of you who are so vehement about eating a potted meat that is mainly pork and ham feel so strongly about it, please don't attend the First Annual Spamfest that I am seriously thinking of starting here on Chocktawhatchee bay this Fall!! If I can get Chris and a few others to help opening those keyed cans for me and keep the "raw materials" coming to the Weber kettle, I think that we can have an old fashioned Spam cookout the likes of which the Panhandle has yet to experience!!!
> 
> (Or I may just keep this idea to myself and do my own Spam cookout, thank you very much!!)


 SPAMFEST!?!?!?!? I am totally down!!! Or maybe we could call it the spam toss and throw it at each other! Naaa. tha'd be a waste. lets stick to throwin fish. I'll need directions to Choctawhatchee bay. Cant wait! I'll bring the spili. (chili made with spam).:toast


----------



## Shiznik

Uh oh!,

Spam Chili!, now I know I'm in. Tom, if we are gonna pull this off, we need a date before our SPAM gets cold! lol! Man, now I gotta go and get some to try out some chili with. That's a pretty good idea for this weather turning cooler!

Can't wait!

Chris


----------



## Brad King

Holy Cow!!!!! Spili....are you serious. I am in for sure. I would love to try that


----------



## CJF

> *Brad K (10/28/2008)*Holy Cow!!!!! Spili....are you serious. I am in for sure. I would love to try that


Oh Yeah!!:hungry. I made a crock pot full of 15 bean stew this past weekend and slung in a couple cans of spam. Mmmm mmm good! If your gonna try it, make sure you sleep with the windows open. Very stinky farts. I made the ceiling fan turn the opposite direction!


----------



## Shiznik

I've been talking about trying some "Spili" just about everyday at work now. Gotta try it. The guy Andrew Zimmerman with Bizzare Foods came on TV and we all know he will eat a "gut pile", but this episode had him in the Pacific I think, and he had Spam prepared for him several ways and he said he can eat a lot of strange things, but he just couldn't bring himself to eating Spam. I couldn't believe it! That guy is gifted with his appetite. I bet his lab work would be off the chart with some of the things he eats, but, as long as he's happy I guess. He does have his own show and gets to travel places we'd never be able to.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

I had to eat so much spam when I was a kid growing up, that it is a family joke when we get together and reminisce.

I have not eaten spam since I left home 36 years ago. 

I'm not knocking it,..... but I'm out !


----------



## CJF

I'm supposed to smoke some ribs this weekend.since i'm gonna have the smoker fired up anywayi think i may try a honey glazed smoked spam. what do ya think?i may even go sofar as to stick it with a bunch of tooth picks with a chunk of pineapple on them.sounds damn good to me.:hungry


----------



## Framerguy

Sounds like a good plan to me CJ!! 

Imagine that hunk o' Spam sputtering on the grille, the sweat ofits fatty liquid drizzling down its clove studded body,pineapple turning brown and juicing all over that Spam ........................................ Uh oh, ..................... I think I just orgassed!!!!!









OMG, I think I'm a Spamiphile!!!


----------



## SkinnyWater

SPAM = Pork Shoulder (mostly) and is mighty tastee.

The real mystery meat is Potted Meat, which is still good on light bread with mayo and pimento cheese.

Potted Meat = ?????

Vienna Sausage = Potted Meat with an Erection.


----------



## JOSHua

BEST WAY IS TO BROWN IT IN A PAN WITH A LITTLE BUTTER AND CUT INTO LITTLE PIECES... THEN FRY A FEW EGGS OVER MEDIUM AND MIX IT ALL TOGETHER OVER SOME WHITE RICE

I EAT IT ALMOST EVERY WEEKEND 

OR WRAP IT WITH WHITE RICE AND SEAWEED


----------



## need2fish

We used to eat it a couple of ways growing up.

Thin sliced and pan friedfor a sandwich and then my mom would make a spam loaf baking it with pineples on the bottom and draped over the top.

Not a lot of kids wanted to stay over for supper but we liked it.


----------



## DKfromAK

Yes this is coming two months after your original post...but there is an incredible place in Anchorage Alaska, called the "Fly by Night Club." The do a world class comedy show about life in Alaska and the goings on in the world, and have a four star chef doing their food...half of the menu however, is entirely devoted to recipes centered around Spam.



Do a Google search for their website, where they had both recipes posted and a Spam cookbook for sale as well....





Derrick


----------



## parrothead001

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>I have seen some of the things Hama eats....Spam is one of the better ones!!


----------



## chummingthesailor

"SPAM"! The Pacific Islanders Pre-ferrd Steak. AKA the plywood steak when over cooked to a crisp. Excellentover hot bed of WHITE rice with hot hot finadenee sauce or Tobasco sauce and some beer to wash it down.U can add SPAMon fried ricewith eggs over easy. Cut up Spam (chunks) with lemon, hot peppers and onions as a chaser with beer. Chunks of Spam with tomatoe sauce and green beans and onions just like stew. SPAM iswhat it is. It also makes a great fish bait and lunch st the beach or pier. :hungryDon't knock SPAM like it will kill you. Yes it will if abused. You know the high blood pressure, gout, colesteral, blockage, etc...:letsdrink, its all good.


----------



## Yankeefisher56

Having lived in Hawaii for 3 years I can give much love to spam its damn good bruddahz!


----------



## Boatgone

I will share with you what I cooked up the other night.

Spam Tater tot casserole.

1st I must start by stating that SPAM has a reduced salt version that is much more like a chunk of ham. I liked this much better than regular SPAM.

I diced up 1 can of reduced salt spam; small 1/4' pieces ( I was able to get it out of the can while the kids were out of the kitchen) 

two can of mixed vegetables; drained

1 can of Cream of mushroom soup

1/2 cup cheddar cheese

1/4 cup sour cream

2 lb bag of frozen tots

I cooked the chopped spam until golden brown, added the mixed vegetables, cream of mushroom soup, sour cream, and cheese.

Isprayedthe baking dish and lined it with uncooked tatertots. Poured the combined ingredients over the tots and covered with the remaining tots.

four kids and wife ate it up never even asked what it was.

Sure was good though.


----------



## Yankeefisher56

> *finalee (12/10/2008)*I will share with you what I cooked up the other night.
> 
> Spam Tater tot casserole.
> 
> 1st I must start by stating that SPAM has a reduced salt version that is much more like a chunk of ham. I liked this much better than regular SPAM.
> 
> I diced up 1 can of reduced salt spam; small 1/4' pieces ( I was able to get it out of the can while the kids were out of the kitchen)
> 
> two can of mixed vegetables; drained
> 
> 1 can of Cream of mushroom soup
> 
> 1/2 cup cheddar cheese
> 
> 1/4 cup sour cream
> 
> 2 lb bag of frozen tots
> 
> I cooked the chopped spam until golden brown, added the mixed vegetables, cream of mushroom soup, sour cream, and cheese.
> 
> Isprayedthe baking dish and lined it with uncooked tatertots. Poured the combined ingredients over the tots and covered with the remaining tots.
> 
> four kids and wife ate it up never even asked what it was.
> 
> Sure was good though.


This is sounds great and I will be adding it to my Spam arsenal thanks!


----------



## Collard

Hey, collards are delicious.

Seriously, I just read this whole thread and reading the recipes made my stomach rumble, and not in a good way. I get that little lump in the back of my throat.I've eaten it, but hope I never do again. 

That being said, I love vienna sausage and some occasional potted meat, and sardines. I CANNOT physically do SPAM.The potted meat with a hard on was hilarious BTW.

There was a girl I dated named Pam, but I can't do SPAM.

Green eggs and ham. Collard I am.


----------



## Bowed Up

I like thin sliced spicy spam and a slice of a ripe tomato with mayo samich.


----------



## Orion45

If SPAM is so good, why is unwanted email also called SPAM?


----------



## CJF

> *finalee (12/10/2008)*I will share with you what I cooked up the other night.
> 
> Spam Tater tot casserole.
> 
> 1st I must start by stating that SPAM has a reduced salt version that is much more like a chunk of ham. I liked this much better than regular SPAM.
> 
> I diced up 1 can of reduced salt spam; small 1/4' pieces ( I was able to get it out of the can while the kids were out of the kitchen)
> 
> two can of mixed vegetables; drained
> 
> 1 can of Cream of mushroom soup
> 
> 1/2 cup cheddar cheese
> 
> 1/4 cup sour cream
> 
> 2 lb bag of frozen tots
> 
> I cooked the chopped spam until golden brown, added the mixed vegetables, cream of mushroom soup, sour cream, and cheese.
> 
> Isprayedthe baking dish and lined it with uncooked tatertots. Poured the combined ingredients over the tots and covered with the remaining tots.
> 
> four kids and wife ate it up never even asked what it was.
> 
> Sure was good though.


 WOW!!! Cant wait to try it.


----------



## Framerguy

OK, for all you Spammers, we need to get a head count on those interested in getting together sometime soon for some good ol' charcoal broiled Spam and whatever y'all's Spam damaged hearts desire to go along with it. We also need some idea of where you live so we can pick a spot about in the middle of everyone. Chris (Schiznik)and I live up close to Freeport so we would be probably the furtherest East of everyone else. And one of my fishing buddies from Destin will be there. There are any number of spots where we can set up a Webber Kettle and burn up some potted meat or we could do the open campfire cremation also. Once it's burned to a crisp, it becomes a moot point how it got that way. 

PM either me or Schiznik with your locations and desire to attend. We would have to do it on either a Saturday or Sunday so working people can get to enjoy this absolutely ??awesome?? treat!!


----------



## Shiznik

I'm in, I would think the Destin area would be a little more popular but don't forget, there are some members over in our neckof the woods too. I gotta stop by and we work out some logistics. If the weather can stay cold, I bet the "Spili" would be a hit!


----------



## CJF

Mmmmmmmm........Spili.......:letsdrink


----------



## fishing with carl childers

place the spam on a cedar plank sorta of like you would use to smoke a salmon filet bake it in the oven for 1 1/2 hours at 325 degrees , take it out scrape the spam into the garbage can and then eat the board.


----------



## Shiznik

> *CJF (12/30/2008)*Mmmmmmmm........Spili.......:letsdrink


We have the perfect weather for some "Spili!" Maybe we should start working out a date for the Spamfest soon!, we'll all be too busy in a month or two.


----------



## CJF

> *Shiznik (1/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *CJF (12/30/2008)*Mmmmmmmm........Spili.......:letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> We have the perfect weather for some "Spili!" Maybe we should start working out a date for the Spamfest soon!, we'll all be too busy in a month or two.
Click to expand...



I'm thinkin of loading the crockpot tonight with some spili before i go to bed. 



I'm down for spamfest. where is it gonna be? i live in gulf shores. where are you at?


----------



## Shiznik

Looking forward to hearing how the "Spili" turned out! Bet it'd be good with this weather we are having.


----------



## wajdi

Slice spam to about 1/2 inch thick. In a cast iron skillet pour roughly 3 cups of Port wine (not that gawdawful tawny stuff), and add a couple tablespoons of salad mustard, and a couple tablespoons (heaping) of dark brown sugar. Heat on hi, stirring until the mustard and sugar are dissolved. Lay in the spam slices and let the stuff cook, turning the spam every few minutes or so, until the wine mixture has taken on the consistancy of used motor oil. Serve the spam on tip of rice, and pour remaining wine mixture over the top.


----------



## CJF

> *wajdi (4/24/2009)*Slice spam to about 1/2 inch thick. In a cast iron skillet pour roughly 3 cups of Port wine (not that gawdawful tawny stuff), and add a couple tablespoons of salad mustard, and a couple tablespoons (heaping) of dark brown sugar. Heat on hi, stirring until the mustard and sugar are dissolved. Lay in the spam slices and let the stuff cook, turning the spam every few minutes or so, until the wine mixture has taken on the consistancy of used motor oil. Serve the spam on tip of rice, and pour remaining wine mixture over the top.


Now that sounds like some Iron Chef type shit there!:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Shiznik

Okay guys, "JUST IN"!:

Turkey Spam -- 12ct -- $35.88 a case

Spam (reg) -- 12ct -- $35.88 a case

Anyone been thinking of when we might be having the SPAMFEST this year? I know all of you are getting hungry just reading this,

:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## CJF

I was thinkin of spamfest the other day. I think we need to call it SPAMAPALOOZA. 

I vote for sometime this fall when the weather cools a bit.:letsdrink


----------



## Shiznik

My vote is in! Sounds like a perfect time! Tom, calling Tom, where are you Tom, come in Tom ...... we need confirmation ..... lol!


----------



## CJF

"Spamaroo" :letsdrink


----------



## Shiznik

I am all for any name you choose and it would be nice to have some Spam Biscuits(grilled), or something for everyone to eat and then they could be already launched i the water right at the Spamaroo!

Calling Tom!, do we have any other takers for this fall doing this eastsside get together? I know there are some members even over in Panama City area and if we just merge all of us that can make it, we'd get to know some of us and celebrate our fishing forum! Wonder what the latest is on the PFF flags? I saw the PFF banner in the Ft. Mcre cleanup pics. We can have other food too for members to eat! Maybe we might need to BUMP this to the Bashes/Get Together Posts so others can jump in!


----------



## Pourman1

Mosubi


----------



## Ultralite

that looks good fred...

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2008/04/tutorial-how-to-make-hawaiian-spam-musubi-sushi.html


----------



## Framerguy

First of all, this will come as a shock to some of you Spam-a-holics but Mr. Whitekeys Fly by Night club is no more!!



Yup. They have closed their doors forever! 



It happened .......... oh, maybe 3 years ago, (well, news takes awhile to get from the frozen North all the way down here to Paradise!) All the Spam recipes are gone, the menus are still on the website but no dinner reservations, no secret hints and tips on how to prepare this tasty gourmet delight, nada.



I was devastated by this announcement and couldn't approach the rest of you with dry eyes to tell you of this tragic news. Plus, it is rumored that I forgot all about the Spam thread and just didn't take the time to check if anyone had posted interest in our upcoming SpamFest!! That rumor is totally without merit and basically highly interpretive as to its content and true meaning!!



So, what do I find sitting right in front of me when I arrive on the thread but a recipe for Hawaiian Musubi!!! How awesome!! I wanted to run out immediately and nail together some boards to use for a temporary rice press but all I could find was my landlord's redwood privacy fence and I don't feel that he would approve of me tearing boards down to use for a musubi press plus it was pouring down rain and I quickly came to my senses and dashed back inside, soaking wet and riding an emotional high for ....................... SPAM!!! Allow me to preface this statement by telling you that I bought a can of Turkey Spam sometime last year. I had intentions of putting it through my extensive kitchen tests for fat content, fryability, and crispiness under heat. But I felt that it should "age" a bit before going to the chopping block for testing.



OK, so I popped the easy open pull-tab lid from my aged can of T-Spam and gently squeezed the ends to create that all too well known "sucking" sound that Spam makes as it slides out of its metal Quonset hut and onto the cutting board! I swear the hair stood up on my arms as that tender fillet of turkey parts slid out and hit the board with a soft "plop"! Now, I want you all to know that this is the first time I have put T-Spam through its paces so I was as surprised as anyone would be when I found out that it slices easier than our good old standby!! That Ginzu slice-all cut-a-rubber-boot-in-half all purpose knife of mine just glided through that turkey tenderloin like soft butter and I had 8 equal sized slices lying on my board in no time at all. Now, for some additional surprises, I never put oil in a pan for frying Spam, don't have to, the meat generates its own "juices" to fry itself in and you never add anything to the pan but spam fillets, .............. period! Well, T-Spam has no "JUICES"!!! Honest, those tender morsels of turkey leavings didn't have enough fat to make a stain in that frying pan let alone create a pool of "juices" deep enough to really crisp up a normal helping of that savory meat! So I had to add some genuine "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter" to the pan to help with the process! End of first surprise. ................... Second surprise, it didn't take but a few short minutes to have that T-Spam golden brown on both sides!! Regular S-meat takes maybe 17 turnovers before it is to the state of "done-ness" so that it looks nearly like blackened redfish on the outside.



But the biggest surprise came when I loaded up 2 slices of lightly toasted Sarah Lee soft Sourdough bread with a generous layer of real mayonnaise (well, I had to make up somehow for the lack of "juices" in the T-Spam!) and an equal layer of Plochmann's yellow mustard on the same side so the mayo and the mustard sort of blended together, and took my first bite. It was absolutely ......................................... MOUTHWATERING!!! I am here to tell all you doubting Thomasses, who turn up their noses at the thought of Spam, that you ain't et nuthin' YET as good as this is!!! NO WAY!!



Boys, you who are of the Spam persuasion, ya gotta try this T-Spam at least one time!! I don't know how it will hold up under the Charcoal Grille Test but I can safely state that it is "T-Spam Rex" in my book for pan frying!!



And to top it all off, while I was sitting here and enjoying each wholesome bite of the first sandwich I made, yeah, I had 2 just to be sure that my taster was accurized correctly, ........... the rain stopped and the sun came out!! Now, if THAT doesn't convince some of you who believe in "signs", I don't know what will. And, about a minute after my last bite of the second sandwich was sliding down to my gizzard, it got cloudy again and I think another thunder boomer cell is moving in as I type!!



So, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!!



More later on the SpamFest schedule, as soon as I hear from Reba and Hank Jr. about the entertainment end of things. (It seems that they both can use the money and they will work for almost a pittance and a Spam sandwich if you treat 'em nice!)


----------



## Shiznik

Oh my goodness! LMAO!!!! Couldn't contain myself on this one! Spokesman for sure now!

If we could have a Big Green Egg giveaway for the best Spam interactment, you'd win it hands down!

:clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown

LOL!


----------



## CJF

+1


----------



## Pourman1

> *Ultralite (7/30/2009)*that looks good fred...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2008/04/tutorial-how-to-make-hawaiian-spam-musubi-sushi.html


 GREAT find there !! :clap ... whenever the next big PFF party is , I was hoping to make Sushi for everyone , and I already have a press to make Musubi with :letsdrink ... LMK , I'm down :letsparty


----------



## Framerguy

I received this in a priority email today. I blanched when I read the headlines!!

FDA Warning on Spam!!



Read and Heed!!

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; PADDING-TOP: 0in" vAlign=top><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 12pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt"></DIV></DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If you receive an email

from the</DIV></DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt"></DIV></DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Department of Health

telling you not to eat<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">cannedpork<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> 
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">because of 

swine flu............
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Ignore it.</DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"></DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">It's just *Spam*.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"></DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"></DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"></DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"></DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"></DIV>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shiznik

LOL! Yes, it will be fine for all to attend the SpamFest without being in fear of getting "The Pork Chop Flu"! I think this thing could kick off if the cans weren't so high.


----------



## User6882

so wens spamfest gona be?


----------



## Framerguy

Update from the testing laboratories of the Spammeister!! I had my first spam-tissorie of 2010 last weekend at my friend's home on Boggy bayou. We decided to grille some brats and chicken breasts and I asked him if he had any Spam in the pantry. Well, he hustled up into the kitchen and returned with a familiar blue and yellow pop top can, a plate, and a sharp knife and we proceeded to grille some Spam!! For those with electric meat slicers, this would work out very nicely if you slice your Spam about as thin as you can get it without it falling apart. I found out that, if you slice Spam 1/8" or thinner and tend it religiously on the grille by turning every minute or so, you will transform those tasty morsels of roadkill into crispy chips of meat that isn't anything at all like jerky or any other kind of dried meat I have tasted!!



I adopted the name "Spam chips" for them, similar to potato chips but they supply their own cooking oil and don't turn out as pale as potato chips. They are a nice deep reddish brown and are very tasty and crispy when they are turned before they burn. ............... "Spam Chips - Turn before they Burn" ................. hmmmm, catchy tagline when we start our national advertising campaign for the SpamFest!!



Anyway, I thought I would post a few photos of these crispy morsels of blended animal leavings for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## CJF

Wowie Those look good! Grill up a bunch of those spam chips, dump some cheese and jalapenos on em and you'd have some killer nachos! :letsdrink


----------

